

RethinkDB: More on alignment, ext2, and partitioning on SSDs - bkudria
http://www.rethinkdb.com/blog/2009/10/more-on-alignment-ext2-and-partitioning-on-ssds/

======
utnick
Are these results different depending on what manufacturer you are using?

Or is the best block size or partitioning scheme for an ssd made by X also the
best for one made by Y?

